# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  Topamac

## arktos

υπάρχει κανείς που τα παίρνει?

----------


## risky

Καλησπέρα.

Τα παίρνω εγώ.

Topamac των 200.

Ενα πρωί και ένα βράδυ.

----------


## NIKOS1973

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ.ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΧΕΙΡΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΕΥΜΕΓΕΘΗ ΜΗΝΙΓΓΙΩΜΑ ΑΡΧΕΙΣΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΩ ΑΝΤΙΕΠΙΛΙΠΤΙΚΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ.ΞΕΚΕΙΝΗΣΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΕΠΑΝΟΥΤΙΝ ΓΙΑ 11ΜΗΝΕΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΤΡΛΕΠΤΑΛ ΓΙΑ ΑΛΟΥΣ 3,5 ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΞΕΚΕΙΝΑΩ ΤΟ ΤΟΠΑΜΑΚ.ΜΕ ΕΧΕΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΕΙ-ΦΟΒΗΣΕΙ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΕΛ.3-4 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ(4-5) ΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ.ΜΙΚΡΕΣ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΓΕΙΝΑΝ.
ΤΙ ΜΕΛΕΙ ΓΕ.ΝΕΣΘΕ ΤΩΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΤΟΠΑΜΑΚ?ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ?ΘΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΛΗΠΤΕΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΙΓΟΥΜΕΝΑ?ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΟ ΑΚΗΝΔΥΝΟ?ΕΧΕΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΕΣ ΠΑΡΕΝΕΡΓΗΕΣ?
ΑΝ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΣ ΓΡΕΨΕΙ.
ΝΑ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΚΑΛΑ.

----------


## Happyman

Για εννιά χρόνια έπερνα Chrono-Depakine των 500 τρία την ημέρα.

Με αυτά ήμουν απόλυτα σταθεροποιημένος με σπάνιες προσθήκες stedon 5 ή 10 κατα τις περιόδους στρεσαρίσματος.

Πέρσυ ίδια εποχή επειδή είχα παχύνει πολύ πίεσα το γιατρό μου να το αλλάξουμε σε Topamac μιας και βοηθούν αρκετά στο αδυνάτισμα.

Αυτός δεν ήθελε αλλά τον κατάφερα.

Τελικά αποδείχτηκε σωστός και ταλαιπωρήθηκα μετά απο πολλά χρόνια πάλι.

Το καλοκαίρι έκανα μανία και απο Οκτώβρη και μετά κατάθλιψη.

Χρόνια είχα να κάνω τόσο δυνατή υποτροπή και το πλήρωσα αρκετά μόνο και μόνο για να αδυνατίσω.

Με αποτέλεσμα να αναγκαστούμε να βάλουμε Ziprexa και Dumirox για να κόψουμε σιγά-σιγά 
το Topamac.

Όπως καταλαβένεται λόγω του Ziprexa ξαναπάχυνα και μάλιστα απο 90 οπου ήμουν πέρσυ πριν αρχίσω το Topamac(οπου με έφτασε όντως στα 80) έφτασα στα 106.

Τώρα έχω καταφέρει με δίαιτα και χωρίς πειραματισμούς πια με φάρμακα να φτάσω στα 90 και πάλι.

Επίσης βάλαμε πάλι Depakine Chrono των 500 και πραγματικά είμαι πιο σταθεροποιημένος απο ποτέ.(Αφού αντί για 3 την ημέρα βάλαμε 4)και όντως τα επίπεδα βαλπροϊκού απο εκεί που ήταν στα κατώτα φυσιλογικά τώρα είναι σε μέση τιμή.

Πρωσοπικά ούτε που θέλω να ακούω για Topamac.Με το Depakine όλα δουλεύουν ρολόϊ.

Βέβαια ο κάθε οργανισμός αντιδράει διαφορετικά και μπορεί κάποιον το Topamac να βοηθήσει.

....Αυτά.
 :Smile:

----------


## Ifigeneia24

Πριν λιγες μερες ξεκινησα και εγω θεραπεια με TOPAMAC και LADOSE,γιατι μου διεγνωσε η ψυχιατρος διπολικη διαταραχη τυπου ΙΙ υπομανια,και μαλλον βουλιμια.
Δεν ξερω αν ειναι παρενεργειες,αυτα που νιωθω δηλαδη να φταιει το γεγονος οτι προσαρμοζεται ο οργανισμος μου στη θεραπεια,αλλα νιωθω χαλια τις τελευταιες μερες.Στο θεμα της προσληψης τροφης δεν ειδα ακομη διαφορα,νωρις ειναι ακομα βεβαια,αλλα γενικα νιωθω περιεργα,βλεπω εφιαλτες,εχω ασχημες παιδικες αναμνησεις που μου ερχονται στο νου ξαφνικα.Δε ξερω αν ολα αυτα ειναι συμπτωση.Μετανιωσα λιγο που τα ξεκινησα τα φαρμακα,γιατι δε ειμαι και πολυ υπερ αυτων και θελω να μιλησω με τη γιατρο μου.Εχει κανεις παρομοια εμπειρια απο τετοια φαρμακα?

----------


## ΥΔΡΟΧΟΟΣ

Γεια σας. Αλλη μια διπολική στην παρέα σας που αισθάνεται ότι την πλησιάζει η μανία 
μετά από κατάθλιψη πολλών μηνών. Παίρνω το Τοπαμάκ περίπου ένα χρόνο μαζί με 
λίθιο και αυτό που έχω καταλάβει μόνο είναι ότι μπορώ να ελέγχω το βάρος μου.
Παρουσιάζω συχνά αυξομοιώσεις βάρους και το Τοπαμάκ με βοήθησε. Μου το είπε
και ο γιατρός η χρήση του μετά από κάποιο διάστημα σε βοηθάει να χάσεις βάρος
με την έννοια ότι είναι ανορεκτικό.

----------


## gourounitsa

gia sas mipos xerete an t topamak boi8ai k stn kata8lipsi??

----------


## Ντίνα

Καλησπέρα, είμαι καινούρια εδώ, εύχομαι να βοηθήσω και να βοηθηθώ με όσα μας απασχολούν.
Εγώ πήρα το Τοπαμάκ για αντιμετώπιση των ισχυρών πονοκεφάλων. Πάσχω από Συστηματικό Ερυθηματώδη Λύκο και Ινομυαλγία. είχα και νευραλγία τριδύμου. Κόντεψα να τρελαθώ από τον πόνο της νευραλγίας, αλλά και από τους πόνους που δημιουργούν οι ασθένειές μου. Το Τοπαμάκ με βοήθησε πολύ με τους πονοκεφάλους, μου έφερνε υπνηλία και έβλεπα περίεργα όνειρα, όντως. Ομως μου άνοιξε πολύ την όρεξη, πήρα πολλά κιλά τα οποία τώρα χάνω σιγά σιγά με τη βοήθεια διαιτολόγου. Νομίζω ότι έγινα βουλιμική με τόσα που με βρήκαν. 
Τώρα το σταμάτησα το Τοπαμάκ γιατί οι πονοκέφαλοι πάνε καλύτερα. Με βοήθησε πολύ όσο καιρό χρειάστηκε να το πάρω. Ελπίζω όμως να μου ξαναχρειαστεί. Βαρέθηκα να παίρνω φάρμακα αλλά ξέρω ότι χωρίς αυτά θα είμαι πολύ χειρότερα, οπότε είμαι συνεπής και δεν \"κλέβω\".

----------


## YDROXOOS

και εγώ βαρέθηκα να παίρνω φάρμακα πρωί και βράδυ να ανοίγω το σακουλάκι και να καταπίνω...ουφ

----------


## YDROXOOS

Είμαι διπολική και εμένα ο γιατρός το τοπαμάκ μου το έδωσε όταν είχα αρχίσει να βάζω κιλά από το λίθιο και πράγματι είδα διαφορά, μπορούσα να ελέγχω το φαγητό μου.

----------


## Ντίνα

Εγώ αγόρασα μία ωραιότατη χαπιέρα από το φαρμακείο, με κουτάκια για κάθε μέρα και ώρα της εβδομάδας για να μην χάνω τον μπούσουλα. Το φτιάχνω μία φορά την εβδομάδα και όταν πρόκειται να βγω παίρνω το αντίστοιχο κουτάκι μαζίι μου. Επίσης είναι πολύ βολικό όταν πας διακοπές, για να μην κουβαλάς τα κουτιά των χαπιών σε σακκούλα του σούπερ μάρκετ...

----------


## YDROXOOS

σε ευχαριστώ για την ιδέα αύριο κιόλας θα πάω να την αγοράσω για να ξεφορτοθώ την απαίσια σακούλα...

----------


## LOSTRE

YDROXOOS,mkpws exeis msn na ta leme?
To grafw edw giati den borw na steilw u2u..

----------


## YDROXOOS

και εγώ δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να στείλω msn

----------


## LOSTRE

email isws?

----------


## YDROXOOS

ναι αλλά δεν μπορώ να το γράψω στο φόρουμ

----------


## krino

μηπως να σε παρει τηλεφωνο??

 :Cool:

----------


## YDROXOOS

επειδή δεν γνωρίζω από αυτά πρέπει να με ειρωνεύεσαι?

----------


## krino

ε πες και εσυ τι θες να μαθεις και οτι ξερεις καποιος θα σε βοηθησει.
Η ειρωνια ποτε δεν εβλαψε κανενα, αντιθετα τον εσπρωξε να μαθει οτι δεν ηξερε.

Για πες λοιπον τι δεν γνωριζεις απο αυτα....

----------


## YDROXOOS

ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν άνθρωποι σαν και σένα που ενθαρύνουν τον συνάνθρωπο...

----------


## krino

να σαι καλα και ευχαριστω.
Οτι αλλο θελησεις ευχαριστως να απαντησω.

----------


## LOSTRE

sou esteila request..an 8eleis kane mou add..

----------


## YDROXOOS

και επειδή εγώ δεν ξέρω γράψε μου πως λειτουργεί

----------


## YDROXOOS

Σου έστειλα το email με u2u

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by krino_
> μηπως να σε παρει τηλεφωνο??


 παλι ειρωνείες? Αντί να λες παντού εξυπναδες, κάνε λίγο αυτοκριτική. Χαλάς όλες τις συζητήσεις. Σου το λένε τόσοι και τόσοι.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> μηπως να σε παρει τηλεφωνο??
> 
> 
> ...



Αν ειναι να κανω αυτοκριτικη θα την διαβασεις.
Το αν χαλαω ολες τις συζητησεις αυτο ειναι αποψη σου και οσων συμφωνουν μαζι σου. Επετρεψε μου να διαφωνω.

Δεν θεωρω την ειρωνια αρνητικη κινηση, τουλαχιστον αν δεν υποβιβαζει τον αλλον.

Ως εκ τουτου, το δασκαλιστικο υφος σου ειναι περιττό.

----------


## LOSTRE

OK,YDROXOOS sou esteila email..
Na sai kala..

----------


## Themis91

Είμαι αυτιστικός ελαφράς μορφής σύνδρομο Asperger.Ολα τα αντιψυχωτικα και αντικαταθλιπτικά μου δημιουργουν επιθετικοτητα.
Θελω να ξεκινισω με Topamac.
Υπαρχει κανεις αυτιστικος που να το παιρνει?

----------


## natasha

kalhmera se oloys 
egw pinv topamak polla xronia twra ta ekoca me bohuhsan poly giati ekana polles epilhptikes krishs alla efyga phga sthn agglia kai xeiroyrghuhka kai twra einai olla komple ta epina kai meta to xeiroyrgeio giati eixa polles hmikranies ola ta alla ta epiliptika farmaka me enoxloysan moy prokaloysa neyra kata8lhch kai 8umo. alla prosoxh se kaue organizmo einai diaforetika kai mhn xexnate oti olla einai e8hstika :

----------


## BloodyKate

> kalhmera se oloys 
> egw pinv topamak polla xronia twra ta ekoca me bohuhsan poly giati ekana polles epilhptikes krishs alla efyga phga sthn agglia kai xeiroyrghuhka kai twra einai olla komple ta epina kai meta to xeiroyrgeio giati eixa polles hmikranies ola ta alla ta epiliptika farmaka me enoxloysan moy prokaloysa neyra kata8lhch kai 8umo. alla prosoxh se kaue organizmo einai diaforetika kai mhn xexnate oti olla einai e8hstika :



όλα εθιστικά?

----------


## amelie74

παιδια οσοι εχετε εμπειρια απο το εν λογω φαρμακο μετα απο ποσο διαστημα ειδατε βελτιωση στην μειωση βαρους?
επισης αν παιρνεις και αλλα φαρμακα που ανοιγουν την ορεξη παιζει να μην μειωθει η ορεξη?
το παιρνω εδω και 10 μερες και δεν εχω σχεδον καμια διαφορα στην ορεξη μου.
και το θεμα ειναι οτι ο γιατρος μου μου το εδωσε μονο για να αδυνατισω γιατι απο φαρμακευτικης πλευρας ειμαι υπερκαλυμενη απο τα υπολοιπα φαρμακα.
μηπως το παιρνω τζαμπα?

----------


## elafi

Kαλα, παιρνεις ενα φαρμακο εκτος των ιδιοτητων για τις οποιες εχει εγκριθει, το παιρνεις για να "αδυνατισεις", αδιαφορεις γα τις οποιες παρενεργειες και αδιαφορεις για ολο τον κοπο που (αδικως :Wink:  κανουν οι σχετικοι με τα φαρμακα για να εγκρινουν και κυκλοφορησουν φαρμακα, μονο και μονο για να ικανοποιησεις μια επιθυμια σου? Αντιλαμβανεσαι ποσο επικικνδυνο μπορει να ειναι αυτο (ευλογα :Wink: ? Οσο για τον γιατρο που γραφει (αν γραφει) φαρμακα σταθεροποιητες διαθεσης για το "αδυνατισμα", δεν εχω λογια.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Συμφωνω στο οτι δεν παιρνουν σταθεροποιητες για αδυνατισμα. Εγω παντως διαφορα δεν ειδα στο βαρος μου που το παιρνω εδω και 5-6 μηνες. Ποσα mg σου εδωσε?

----------


## arktos

> παιδια οσοι εχετε εμπειρια απο το εν λογω φαρμακο μετα απο ποσο διαστημα ειδατε βελτιωση στην μειωση βαρους?
> επισης αν παιρνεις και αλλα φαρμακα που ανοιγουν την ορεξη παιζει να μην μειωθει η ορεξη?
> το παιρνω εδω και 10 μερες και δεν εχω σχεδον καμια διαφορα στην ορεξη μου.
> και το θεμα ειναι οτι ο γιατρος μου μου το εδωσε μονο για να αδυνατισω γιατι απο φαρμακευτικης πλευρας ειμαι υπερκαλυμενη απο τα υπολοιπα φαρμακα.
> μηπως το παιρνω τζαμπα?



μέσα σε 10 μέρες ειναι πολυ νωρίς για να δεις αποτελέσματα.
σε ένα μήνα θα αρχίσει να μειώνεται η ορεξη.

----------


## amelie74

elafi ισως εχεις δικιο ομως τα περιτα κιλα μου ειναι πολλα κι μακροπροθεσμα θα μου δημιουργησουν πολλα και σοβαρα προβληματα στην σωματικη μου υγεια.απο την αλλη διαιτα δν μπορω να κανω λογω του οτι αυξανουν την ορεξη τα αλλα φαρμακα.
η αποφαση ηταν του γιατρου μου συνυπολογιζοντας ολους αυτους τους παραγοντες.οχι δικη μου.

αχινε εννοεις ειδες διαφορα πανω στους 6 μηνες η νωριτερα?
ποσα κιλα εχασες?
50 mg παιρνω την ημερα.

----------


## arktos

> Kαλα, παιρνεις ενα φαρμακο εκτος των ιδιοτητων για τις οποιες εχει εγκριθει, το παιρνεις για να "αδυνατισεις", αδιαφορεις γα τις οποιες παρενεργειες και αδιαφορεις για ολο τον κοπο που (αδικως κανουν οι σχετικοι με τα φαρμακα για να εγκρινουν και κυκλοφορησουν φαρμακα, μονο και μονο για να ικανοποιησεις μια επιθυμια σου? Αντιλαμβανεσαι ποσο επικικνδυνο μπορει να ειναι αυτο (ευλογα? Οσο για τον γιατρο που γραφει (αν γραφει) φαρμακα σταθεροποιητες διαθεσης για το "αδυνατισμα", δεν εχω λογια.



ελάφι, σχεδόν όλοι οι γιατροί φιλων που ξερω δινουν το τοπαμακ γι' αυτο το λογο.

----------


## amelie74

> μέσα σε 10 μέρες ειναι πολυ νωρίς για να δεις αποτελέσματα.
> σε ένα μήνα θα αρχίσει να μειώνεται η ορεξη.


μακαρι αρκτουλα μου!!!!!

----------


## elafi

> ελάφι, σχεδόν όλοι οι γιατροί φιλων που ξερω δινουν το τοπαμακ γι' αυτο το λογο.


 Δηλαδη αυτοι που το πουλανε ως σταθεροποιητικο διαθεσης ειναι χαζοι και οι γιατροι ειναι εξυπνοι?
Εγω φρικαρω οταν ακουω κατι τετοια, αλλα ο καθενας κανει ο,τι νομιζει. Αποψεις.

----------


## arktos

> Δηλαδη αυτοι που το πουλανε ως σταθεροποιητικο διαθεσης ειναι χαζοι και οι γιατροι ειναι εξυπνοι?
> Εγω φρικαρω οταν ακουω κατι τετοια, αλλα ο καθενας κανει ο,τι νομιζει. Αποψεις.



αποδείχτηκε πως σαν σταθεροποιητής διάθεσης δν εκανε κατι.
τον γιατρό μου παντως δν το θεωρώ χαζό.

----------


## elafi

> αποδείχτηκε πως σαν σταθεροποιητής διάθεσης δν εκανε κατι.
> τον γιατρό μου παντως δν το θεωρώ χαζό.


Δεν εκανε κατι και κυκλοφορει ακομα σαν "διαιτητικο"....??????? Ελεος, τι ακουω. Αυτο ειναι αντιθετο με καθε κανονα λογικης και λειτουργιας φαρμακων, δεν υπαρχει κανεις να τα ελεγχει αυτα? Αλιμονο απο σας που τα παιρνετε δηλαδη.
ΥΓ. Κι εμενα μου το χαν προτεινει να το παρω για "διαιτα", μια φιλη ασθενης, και ειπα μακρια. Κοινη λογικη, οι παρενεργειες μπορει να ειναι απλως ΠΟΛΥ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΕΣ απο τα οποια οφελη με την απωλεια καποιων κιλων (αν οντως χανεις, και δε χανουν και ολοι προφανως, οπως δεν παιρνουν και ολοι με αλλα φαρμακα..). Γι αυτο ακριβως υπαρχουν οργανισμοι που εγκρινουν τετοια φαρμακα και σταθμιζουν, πριν απο σενα για σενα, τα οφελη και τις βλαβες, που παντα υπαρχουν.

----------


## arktos

> Δεν εκανε κατι και κυκλοφορει ακομα σαν "διαιτητικο"....??????? Ελεος, τι ακουω. Αυτο ειναι αντιθετο με καθε κανονα λογικης και λειτουργιας φαρμακων, δεν υπαρχει κανεις να τα ελεγχει αυτα? Αλιμονο απο σας που τα παιρνετε δηλαδη.
> ΥΓ. Κι εμενα μου το χαν προτεινει να το παρω για "διαιτα", μια φιλη ασθενης, και ειπα μακρια. Κοινη λογικη, οι παρενεργειες μπορει να ειναι απλως ΠΟΛΥ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΕΣ απο τα οποια οφελη με την απωλεια καποιων κιλων (αν οντως χανεις, και δε χανουν και ολοι προφανως, οπως δεν παιρνουν και ολοι με αλλα φαρμακα..). Γι αυτο ακριβως υπαρχουν οργανισμοι που εγκρινουν τετοια φαρμακα και σταθμιζουν, πριν απο σενα για σενα, τα οφελη και τις βλαβες, που παντα υπαρχουν.



αν έκανε κ σαν σταθεροποιητής φαντάζομαι δν θα έλεγες το " έλεος " κ το " αλοίμονο " ?
εσένα που σου τα προτεινε η φιλη σου πάσχεις απο διπολική?

----------


## Σουέλ

Απ'οσο ξέρω, το τοπαμακ δίνεται επίσης και για ημικρανίες (25 ή 50 mg), καθώς επίσης και σαν "υποκατάστατο" όταν κάποιος κόβει αντικαταθλιπτικά και/ή αγχολυτικά.Και αυτό γιατί συχνά η αυξημένη όρεξη και οι πονοκεφαλοι είναι παρενέργειες φαρμάκων(η ορεξη) ή συμπτώματα κατάθλιψης/αγχώδους διαταραχής (πονοκέφαλος) που αργούν να υποχωρήσουν μετά τη διακοπή των φαρμάκων.

Αμελί, συμφωνώ με Άρκτο, μετά τις δυο βδομάδες υπάρχει μείωση της όρεξης.
Ωστόσο, έχεις κάνει ορμονολογικές εξετάσεις, μήπως σε επιβαρύνει και κάτι άλλο, π.χ. υποθυρεοειδισμός;

----------


## fleris

καλησπέρα. Απο πολύ μικρή ηλικία πάσχω απο ισχυρές και συχνές ημικρανίες δεν με πιάνει κανένα παυσίπονο και η γιατρός μου έδωσε σα θεραπεία 6μηνών τα topamac. Όσο τα έπινα μειώθηκαν σημαντικά οι κρίσεις μετά το τέλος όμως πάλι τα ίδια  :Frown: 
Πάντως στην όρεξη μου δεν είδα καμία μεταβολή. Επίσης μου είχε πει η γιατρός οτι είναι φάρμακο για τις επιληψίες και έχει απλά διαπιστωθεί πως βοηθά στις ημικρανίες αλλά τίποτα παραπάνω όσον αφορά τις παρενέργειες, με τον καιρό η διαθεσή μου άλλαξε και ένιωθα μια γενική απάθεια, μερικές φορές σα να μην είχα καθόλου συναισθήματα για οτι γινόταν γύρω μου, ούτε χαρά ούτε λύπη.
Όταν τα σταμάτησα είχα απίστευτα νεύρα και οι κρίσεις επανήλθαν.

----------


## amelie74

> μέσα σε 10 μέρες ειναι πολυ νωρίς για να δεις αποτελέσματα.
> σε ένα μήνα θα αρχίσει να μειώνεται η ορεξη.


κάτι σαν να άρχισε να γίνεται νομίζω αρκτουλα...
πειναω μεν οχι σαν λυκος δε  :Stick Out Tongue: 
τρωω μεν οχι σαν βοδι δε  :Stick Out Tongue: 
δεν ειμαι βεβαια σιγουρη αν η μειωση της ορεξης οφειλεται στο τοπαμακ ή στο οτι αυτη την περιοδο ειμαι πολυ αγχωμενη.

----------


## toureter

Καλημέρα! Το τοπαμακ το δίνουν οι φαρμακοποιοί χωρίς συνταγή; και αν το αρχίσω θα σταματήσει η υπερφαφια; απαντήστε είναι ανάγκη.

----------


## λουλούδι

> Καλημέρα! Το τοπαμακ το δίνουν οι φαρμακοποιοί χωρίς συνταγή; και αν το αρχίσω θα σταματήσει η υπερφαφια; απαντήστε είναι ανάγκη.


Καλημερα!! Απαγορευονται κανονικα οι προτροπες φαρμακων, αλλα αν ειναι να παρεις καποιο να παρεις το ladose, ειναι πιο ελαφρυ, εμενα με βοηθησε να χασω κιλα και το δινουν και χωρις συνταγη!!

----------


## Macgyver

> Καλημέρα! Το τοπαμακ το δίνουν οι φαρμακοποιοί χωρίς συνταγή; και αν το αρχίσω θα σταματήσει η υπερφαφια; απαντήστε είναι ανάγκη.


Tοπαιρνα το topamac , για να κοψω το αλκκοολ , ουτε το αλκοολ εκοψα ( τοτε ) , ουτε μου μειωθηκε η ορεξη , αμα θες να σου κοπει η ορεξη , φαε τζιντζερ ( πιπερορριζα ) διαλυμενη σε νερο , η σε aloe vera ,η σε γαλα , σου κοβεται η ορεξη μαχαιρι , και επιταχυνεται ο μεταβολισμος , μην παιρνεις αντιεπηληπτικα ΄ετσι ΄..........

----------


## toureter

Καλησπέρα. Πήρα τα τοπαμακ 50 mg μόνο και μόνο για να χασω κιλά..Πότε να τα παίρνω πρωί η βράδυ;

----------


## toureter

Κάποιος που ξέρει;;;

----------


## toureter

Τα πήρα σήμερα το πρωί... Ελπίζω να χασω κιλά!!!

----------


## Macgyver

> Τα πήρα σήμερα το πρωί... Ελπίζω να χασω κιλά!!!


Καλα βρε συ , παιρνεις ενα παλιοαντιεπιληπτικο για να σου κοπει η ορεξη ? εχουν κι αλλες ενργειες τα φαρμακα αυτα , διαιωμα σου βεβαια , αλλα γιατι δενν δοκιμαζεις τζιντζερ ( πιπεροριζα ) , εμενα μου κοβει μαχαιρι την ορεξη .....

----------


## toureter

Ναι γιατί δεν μπορώ να χασω με τίποτα τα κιλά... Και είναι και πολλά πίστεψε με

----------


## toureter

εχω 11 μερες που τα παιρνω και δεν εχω δει καμια διαφορα στην ορεξη  :Frown:  ειναι νωρις ακομα; πραγματικα εχω απελπιστει  :Frown:

----------


## λουλούδι

> εχω 11 μερες που τα παιρνω και δεν εχω δει καμια διαφορα στην ορεξη  ειναι νωρις ακομα; πραγματικα εχω απελπιστει


Εγω σου ειπα, οτι τα ladose αδυνατιζουν. Αν και πρεπει να κανεις λιγη υπομονη ακομη μπορει να μειωθει η ορεξη σου.

----------


## toureter

> Εγω σου ειπα, οτι τα ladose αδυνατιζουν. Αν και πρεπει να κανεις λιγη υπομονη ακομη μπορει να μειωθει η ορεξη σου.


Είναι σίγουρο ότι αδυνατίζουν; σε πόσες μέρες περίπου βλέπω διαφορά στην όρεξη; τα έχεις δοκιμάσει; είδες αποτέλεσμα; και πόσο κοστίζουν;

----------


## λουλούδι

> Είναι σίγουρο ότι αδυνατίζουν; σε πόσες μέρες περίπου βλέπω διαφορά στην όρεξη; τα έχεις δοκιμάσει; είδες αποτέλεσμα; και πόσο κοστίζουν;


Κοστιζουν 12 ευρω. Εγω αδυνατισα. Δεν σκεφτομουν το φαγητο και εχασα 11 κιλα.

----------


## toureter

Οκ σε ευχαριστώ! Θα περιμένω λίγο ακόμα με τα τοπαμακ... Αν δε δω διαφορά στην όρεξη θα πάρω λαντοζ!

----------


## λουλούδι

> Οκ σε ευχαριστώ! Θα περιμένω λίγο ακόμα με τα τοπαμακ... Αν δε δω διαφορά στην όρεξη θα πάρω λαντοζ!


Οκ! (ελαχιστοι 10 χαρακτηρες)

----------


## black_adder

> Κάποιος που ξέρει;;;


ο γιατρος ξερει. Τα υπολοιπα μπορουν να εξελιχθουν σε επικινδυνους πειραματισμους. Κατα τα άλλα φάρμακα υπαρχουν διαφορα που μπορει να σου πει καποιος γιατρος και κοιτα καλυτερα τα φυσικα συμπληρωματα που λέει και ο Macgyver.

----------

